
Show HN: Baahu - fast 4kb state machine-based web UI framework - tjkandala
https://github.com/tjkandala/baahu
======
tjkandala
Hi HN!

You can read the documentation here:
[https://baahu.dev/docs/introduction](https://baahu.dev/docs/introduction)

You can read why I made Baahu here: [https://baahu.dev/blog/2020/05/17/why-
baahu](https://baahu.dev/blog/2020/05/17/why-baahu)

Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/gozc78/baahu_43...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/gozc78/baahu_43kb_state_machinebased_ui_framework/)

